

We're building a Google Reader replacement, we'd love your advice. - Kirei_UK

A bit of background, we&#x27;re a relatively new digital agency (specializing in the development side of things) based in England, and we&#x27;ve settled upon a Google Reader replacement as our first major project after the simple fact that I didn&#x27;t find an alternative that I personally liked. Simple, right? Now, we&#x27;ve been working on this for a while - and we&#x27;re almost ready to open our doors to the public (within the next few days), but before we do so (and possibly have a poor first impression), we&#x27;d love to hear what features you&#x27;d like to see in a Google Reader replacement.<p>Anybody who contributes a feasible idea or suggestion will receive a premium account indefinitely, free of charge. And yes, before anybody asks - our primary offering is free (we&#x27;ll be offering a few premium only features in order to ensure financial stability).<p>So, any suggestions? You can see a screenshot of our web ui at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;vxqhcgO.jpg - and you can sign up for the beta (invites will start going out tomorrow) over at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;yomu.eu&#x2F; if you&#x27;re interested.<p>-------------------------<p>For those interested, our technology stack currently consists of the following.<p><i></i>Backend<i></i><p>node.js (express, socket.io, the usual suspects).<p><i></i>Database<i></i><p>NuoDB (formerly NimbusDB).<p>Why NuoDB over say MySQL or Mongo? Well, I&#x27;ve personally been working with Nimbus for a while - and I love the damn thing. Performance is great, and the ease of scaling is a major selling point.<p><i></i>Hosting<i></i><p>Self-scaling Amazon EC2 infrastructure.<p>-------------------------<p>Applications for Android and iOS are already on the roadmap, and are tentatively scheduled for late July.
======
shyn3
It is challenging to read the description that is on your main page at yomo.eu
infront of the background image. Maybe a strong font?

------
anoymous9352
DoA.

~~~
Kirei_UK
Would you mind telling me why you think it's dead on arrival?

